# Good vid on culture dividing for LT storage



## cintipam (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi everyone

I've always loved cheese, so learning to make it is a natural step for me. I am new, not yet made anything, but typical to my nature I've read everything I could get my hands on and have a good supply of necessary tools and ingredients already.

Anyway, I ran across a vid I thought was excellent about taking a large pac of culture (Flora Danica) and the appropriate safe sterile way to divide it for storage and ease of later use. thought others might enjoy it.

http://cheeseandyogurtmaking.com/ch...l-for-brie-camembert-continental-cheeses.html

Hope the link works. The vid is on that page.

Pam in cinti


----------



## RegionRat (Mar 20, 2014)

*Direct Link To Video*

That might be a little easier to watch the vid....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS6Uu5SHnjw#t=46

RR


----------

